

Natural Language Corpus Data: Beautiful Data - helwr
http://norvig.com/ngrams/

======
mark_l_watson
That is a fun book, and Peter Norvig's article was very interesting.

There is only so much work that any of us as individuals can do, so I find
myself vicariously enjoying other people's work, in books like Beautiful Data,
success stories on HN and Reddit, etc.

